# aah! cannot find a few sound effects!



## JahJahwarrior (Apr 25, 2005)

Can you all please help me? I need to make a 30 second or so long clip of german soldiers yelling (I can take any language and just reverse it or something and make it sound like german, but if I could get a clip of someone yelling something in german, that'd be great!), boots thuddingup stairs or something like that, and a good effect of a hand thudding on a door. The last one I can probably find, but I cannot find good german soldiers yelling (actually, none  ) or anything, and I need to! please, if you have a clip, can make me a clip easily, or know where I can get one, I'd love to know!! 

thank you!


----------



## Peter (Apr 25, 2005)

let me guess... you must be doing Anne Frank... or at least that is the play I did.. lets see... 4 years ago that needed those exact clips. I was able to find boots up stairs with enough looking and the banging door (maybe i just got a door slaming effect that sounded good looped a few times)

However, I too couldnt find the german soldiers yelling. We ended up recording a bunch of the actors yelling in "german" (and i think singing drunkinly) I took this recoding and dubbed it over itself a few times and maybe messed with the pitch abit. I seriously doubt I still have it hanging arround, but I'll take a quick look for you. (dont get your hopes up though) (no news is bad news too)


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Apr 25, 2005)

good guess! Actually, yes and no. The play is a "look through american history" or something like that. I forgot the name-I'm just running the tech crew, I haven't been on board the whole way. one scene from it is about Anne Frank, and yeah, that's what this is for. It's not like a minute long scene, it's like 15 minutes or whatnot, but they want alot of crpa done for it. 

so i went up tonight to setup the sound system, got most of that done. rehearsels tomorrow, wed and thur, shows on friday. drama teach asks me if I can get these. I figure I can. Then I have homework to do, and when I get home another teacher calls and asks me for design ideas for her class--it's the school history festival, and all the classes dos omething. her class (5-6 grade) is becoming a science lab and everyone is giving speeches to the other classes that come to see their presentation (all the clsses do one, all the lcasses go see other classes's shows) about famous scientists. grat, finish homework except for some, then grab all the stuff I can find to build her a science lab (she happens to be a good friend and I'm more than happy to help her out) and then I go looking for sound clips and I cannot find whjat I need.....I think I might try recording some stuff myself, but please yes, if you find something, I'd love to have it! I should have someone's laptop tomorrrow afternoon for rehearsal, a mic and stuff isn't hard to get and the laptop ought to have Audacity on it, so I might go around recording things, if I find time. 

atleast the science lab will look cool, and I finally find a good use for my gasmask and geiger counter....


----------



## Peter (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds like your a busy guy!

I just flipped through all my backup CDs and I dont have anything going back that far. I must not have been making backup CDs that far back (now i do it every week or so.... but ya, that's no help to you). 

I am at the finding sound effects stage too, exept I am supposto be finding them for "the bad seed" I have been soo busy with studying for AP tests and getting ready for a Band Trip (anyone go to a HS in Anappolis MD or Williamsburg VA? I might be comming to visit you this weekend!) I think i am going to hand off the finding sound effects to a couple of freshmen. Next weekend is the show, but I have an AP test on tues next week and two more AP test the week after, so that should be lots and lots of fun! 

Anyways, I'm rambling, sorry I couldnt find those clips for you :-( I am sure I found those door and feet stamping sounds somewhere free on the internet, so they can probably be found again, but unfortunatly i dont have the time (and it doesnt sound like you have the time eather!).


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Apr 26, 2005)

yeah, I don't really have the time  

today, I got up 10 minutes before I'm supposed to leave. Yes, I'm leaving right now!! dang school can be a pain with rules like "you gotta be there on time" and stuf! 

thanks!


----------



## Peter (Apr 26, 2005)

haha

ya, I know the feeling, too bad the "real world" is like that too :-(


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Apr 26, 2005)

ok, the drama teacher says she will handle the effects. I might still try to record some because I have no idea if she will remember or not--she's about as busy as I am sometimes, except 1) she is paid 2) she can put off grading tests, the equivalent to my homework. 

anyways, today was an ok tech rehearsal, it's nuts, it's crazy, it's all good. 






except it's kinda hard running lights for something when you are reading through a script and making up cues for everything on the spot, and when your script is missing some pages.


----------



## jwl868 (Apr 28, 2005)

You could try tracking down an older WWII movie. They put so many on DVD now, you might find something. I think "Battle of the Bulge" had German's speaking german, with subtitles. "Contact" has a Hitler speech track.


Joe


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Apr 28, 2005)

actually, I rememberd that one movie I have, Life is Beautiful, has some german soldiers yelling in it. Recorded the audio on the computer and with a little bit of mixing.....boom, german soldiers breaking into Anne Frank's house! (ok, their attic...) 

thank you all very much for the suggestion of movies!!!


----------

